# Motorhome site near Benalmadena Andalucia?



## 110495 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi 

My family and I are staying in Benalmadena during the May school holidays and my parents are wanting to meet up with us during this time as they are touring Spain in their Hyma. 

I have trawled the internet and for the life of me I cannot find a site near to Benalmadena or Malaga :? 

Can anyone recommend a suitable site, please  

Many thanks


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
We are staying in Camping Marbella Playa. It is actually in Calahonda so we are about 15 mins from you.
If you want derails I would be delighted o help
Rehgards
Tel


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi
When we lived in Benalmadena on the way to the airport on the right hand site just past Toromolinos there is a campsite don't know the name. Hope that helps

lisa


----------



## 110495 (Mar 10, 2008)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> We are staying in Camping Marbella Playa. It is actually in Calahonda so we are about 15 mins from you.
> If you want derails I would be delighted o help
> Rehgards
> Tel


Hi

Thanks for the reply

Is that 15 minutes in a Ferrari hired in Puerto Banus as I seem to remember Calahonda was a tad further than 15 minutes from Benalmadena (Not that the missus will mind the inlaws been further away!!)?

What's the site like and do they have a website?

The old's aren't particular about clubs etc, just as long as they can get some decent cheap wine nearby!

Once again thanks for the reply and enjoy the sun.

Andrew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here http://www.vayacamping.net/f1z.asp?par2=291&lang=en
chapter


----------



## 108246 (Nov 12, 2007)

We are in Benalmadena at the moment and the nearest site is camping Torremolinos. It is on the slip road to the motorway. This site is only 10 minutes from Benalmadena. Also another site is in Fuengirola near the castle but this one is further away. Also a new one has opened on the road from Fuengirola to Mijas but this is not a very good site.

hope this helps

Sooty


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

*Camping Marbella*

Hi faz1964

The campsite web address is www.campingmarbella.com take a look.

It would be useful to have a report from tel999 on his opinion of the site as we will also be in that area late April.

Regal


----------



## scousejoe (Oct 11, 2011)

*free parking paloma park bena;madena*

park up for free in paloma park , benalmadena


----------

